# tires



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

hey all, thinking of getting new tires and rims, are the 27 or the 28 the preferred size on an 08-800, looks like I'll be adding a 1.5" lift to both frt and rear, not sure if the 28" tires will force me to also go with bigger or better axles, your opinion?, tks

Gates


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You could go with a 28" zilla and be light enough to where you dont have to upgrade axles. Dont know about the poopoo's but i have 28's on my brute and have not had any problems with axles. i did how ever change out my clutch springs to handle the bigger tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you will be fine with 28" tires on there, that 800 shouldnt have any problems turning them. Especially if you get something light like the Maxxis Zilla.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Your Sportsman 800 should turn whatever you put on it, they are geared pretty low and with decent clutching stock. A light tire like the Zilla you probably won't even notice, if you do go with some heavier meat 'THROTTLE CONTROL' is the key to preserving axles.


----------



## gates (Feb 15, 2009)

Tks for the replies, the lift kit should be here soon, looks like the Zillas are the popular choice, I was kind of leaning towards that tire, will this tire fit on my original rims, they are the special edition or whatever Polaris aluminum rims,

tks again


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they should mount up fine on those rims.


----------

